# Transporting a vivarium by car?



## Smurf (Nov 29, 2014)

I am away from home for school right now, about 3 hours away. Would it be possible to load up my vivarium into my car and transport it home during breaks? Planning on getting a 20 gallon tank. It doesn't seem like it should be an issue. I would probably just drain the drainage layer before the journey so water didn't slosh everywhere.


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't foresee any issues transporting a tank that size using the method you described. As long as all the plants are rooted and any wood/decor are secure you should be just fine. Just make sure the tank is well padded and kept at a reasonable temperature.


----------



## slimninj4 (Dec 31, 2013)

I moved a 45 gal from SC to Washington DC. I put the frogs in small containers and left most of the water in the tank. It worked out fine. Everything was secured though there was lots of sloshing around during the drive.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

might I suggest your drainage layer be a nice single piece of filter foam or matala. It is lightweight when not saturated with water and will not shift around like leca/gravel/etc...


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

we just moved 25+ tanks that are 10 gallon verts, 35 gallon custom front opening tanks, and several 50 to 75 gallon tanks. Aquarium style tanks with rims and edging are the easiest and safest to move (two people is best), but tanks in the 20 gallon range can usually be moved by one person pretty easily. We highly recomend you put a piece of board underneath your tank while in the car to keep the bottom stabilized so theres no flexing to cause cracks, and keep the tank as level as possible. Dont forget to tie the tank down with seat belts or something else so it dosnt go through your windshield if you have to hit the brakes.

Dart frog Haven


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Moved my 20H vert tank about 4 hours in the car at the height of the summer. Had tadpoles in the water section that I could not catch so I did not remove all of the water. Sloshing was pretty severe, but everything survived the trip. 

Remove all inhabitants and be sure to secure the viv as best you can and you should be fine.


----------



## Atrox1214 (Sep 28, 2014)

I recently moved a 20L with no issues, I pulled the frogs and a loose piece of driftwood an everything was fine.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

I've moved 18 vivariums over 500 miles, twice now in the back of a cargo van. Drove thru the night in August when it was hot. You'll be fine. If you can remove the frogs to smaller containers, that would be best.


----------

